# tuning tips



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

if its not brokin dont fit it best tip of all.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- Spoken from experience- eh Hondarrell !?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

When it's broken he brings it to me.....LOL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tips*

ha ha al ( NOT )


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

That is a good rule of thumb!

On the other hand, I was looking at my fastest 'stock' t-jet last night and noticed it had old 'spinning' and worn-down thunderbrushes in it. Replaced those with new X'd slottech brushes and BAM!!! It's so fast now that I'm a little worried that somebody could get hurt. I almost feel sorry for the guys I'm gonna race this car against...almost...


----------

